# ECRAN NOIR sur mon Powerbook G4 17 pouces ALU



## errroc (12 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un powerbook G4 17 pouces ALU modèle A1139
Depuis que j'ai acheté un IMAC, je ne m'en servais plus, mais il fonctionnait bien.
J'avais installé Mac OSX Leopard dessus.
Je l'ai prêté à mon fils qui a fait les mises à jour et s'en est servi jusqu'à ce qu'un jour, l'écran ne s'allume plus, COMPLETEMENT NOIR.

La batterie fonctionne bien, il fait le BOIIIIING quand on l'allume, on entend le ventilateur, j'ai même pu récupérer un CD qui était resté dans le lecteur, en appuyant sur la touche éject, mais l'écran reste désespérément noir, donc impossible de s'en servir.

J'ai regardé dans le forum pour avoir une idée de la panne, mais comme je suis nulle en informatique, je ne comprends pas grand chose.
Lorsque j'allume une lampe derrière l'écran au niveau de la pomme, je ne vois rien sur l'écran à part le lumière au niveau de la pomme.

J'ai vu aussi qu'il faudrait brancher un écran externe sur l'ordi, pour vérifier, mais je n'en ai pas et de toute façon je ne sais pas comment faire.

Que ça pourrait être la carte mère, l'Inverter...

Aussi avant de le mettre définitivement au rancart
et parce que j'y tiens à mon powerbook, je viens vous demander conseil.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## errroc (13 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai réglé le problème, en suivant les conseils sur un forum.
J'ai fait un reset PRAM, et ça remarche. Génial !!!

Par contre j'aurai aimé savoir ce qui a provoquer ça, pour ne pas le refaire à l'avenir.

Bon weekend à tous


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2014)

de ce que je comprends  ton problème est résolu  depuis 9h32
( par ludo)

remarque je t'aurai conseillé pareil

merci de onfirmer et d'indiquer la solution
puis de cliquer résolu
(dans le menu outils de discussion)

edit

grillé 
il te reste donc à cliquer résolu


----------

